# Chi ---Fong Ha--Choi---Paul Dong!



## monkey (Jun 11, 2006)

I learnd The post-the ball-the water from hand to hand & to use it to heal.Ive seen it used to stop people at a distance.There is a book out how to get it -store it-use it.I have used it & good results.2 of these I have met.Freindly & eagor to show you the art.They have a book out with great details of chi  useage-storage-ect.I was wondering if any 1 ever got to the point to heal or able to use it for stopping attackers with Kong jin  or Fa jing?SanFrancisco Park is great for early moring Tai chi players.Here is a great spot for all kinds of info-history-arts & meeting linage people.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2006)

No disrespect intended, but I am not sure what your saying here, as for fajing it is very common among more advanced Tai Chi martial arts practitioners.

As for Qigong, where did you learn it and how long did you study?


----------



## monkey (Jun 11, 2006)

SanFrancisco  from Fong Ha .A great person-kind-gentile & not to be taken lightly.He was under Choi.The book has Ha-Choi & Dong doing demos & 
showing all stated.I was show how to do it at the peers.Great stuff this chi thing.I beleave George Takki said it best-Is like a vapor it cant be seen,but it is possable to feel it.


----------



## monkey (Jun 11, 2006)

As for how long did I study chi or ki  qigong.This never ends,you have to continue reserch & finding new ways to exspand.To say I studied x amount would imply thats all there was to it & nor more need be said.
Ive look at other avenues that can stem off the chi or vapor or engery.
Ive looked into e.s.p.-metephysics-but I find only in yourself is the best.calming of the self.How can you heal if all 's  you do is the task.It must be seen as healed & the chaos energy is redirected out , or to other forms of energy that may be benifical.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2006)

Monkey

Thank You


----------



## monkey (Jun 11, 2006)

Any time.I hope this puts to rest I know not of any art or what I talk of.I just want to pass on what I know or was passed.Yet others from day one never said greetings ect.Everyone else got it.I had gosip pages pulled up  
 from the net & used against me.Others get pages of welcome-I get who is tom carnes -what is your ranks-send us copies.No aperant white out looks ok.How trianed you.Dont state ranks-dont tell who trained you-we dont care.Whats your rank.
How can one get excepted if like on the great monkey post -they say dont state rank or who tought  you & 4 threds later if I dont state who tought  me Im a lier & all my skill are nothing & only crap to them at best.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2006)

I am sorry you felt I was attacking you or your credentials, I was not. I would ask anyone who there teacher was or how long they trained when it comes to Qigong. Many do not realize that without a qualified teacher that the higher levels of training can be dangerous.

Maybe a post I did a while back would explain my position on Qigong a bit better.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30661

Once again my apologizes if you have been offended.

Xue Sheng


----------



## monkey (Jun 11, 2006)

I dont feel attacked by you but  bblack adder did state from time to time he did in fact stalk me out.Useing puns & making jokes & eventual The Great monkey I summon you.
This occultis  joke had nothing to do with my skill or ways I trianed.Yet it went.! appoligise for it.The rest called me a lier as I didnt state names who trained me -yet I was told I name drop If i state names.See my point.Not 1 ever came forward from day 1 & said HI- it was always -we are smart -you are wrong & know nothing so well mark red under you & offer our ways.You cant proove you trained or know anything.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2006)

What does it matter.

If you know you are right and you are telling the truth who cares what anyone else thinks.

As for the bad rep points, this is the web, what do they really mean...nothing.


----------



## monkey (Jun 11, 2006)

Thats what I said but they are the Board of this site & they deside who is right or wrong.Most dont beleave in such as a masters rank.Yet they hold it & any one else is a fake.Look at the thred Masters Ranks & see few do ok it but not the way it was intened by the founder of the arts.
If I dont conform to their ways I cant post in the site.I like tpo talk & spred teaching back & forth.
This seems to be that they are the only ones that can do this .Read the Great monkey post & see.Also the post on masters.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2006)

If it doesn't say moderator in the top right hand corner of their post and if their name isn't Bob, they are not the board, Next level down after that Supporting Member the rest are just on like you and I, members.

As I said for all the rest, other than moderators. 

What does it matter?

If you know you are right and you are telling the truth, who cares what anyone else thinks.


----------



## monkey (Jun 11, 2006)

I tahank you for that bit,I asumed these poeple Back adder-shesula ect were as madadors,They keep the same post & 1 time Bob said I had to answer to them.I asumed they are board members & aswere as I dont want to get kick off.Hence if that is the case then ,they truely are 
Stalking & sectoring me out.May it be my diablitity or what ever.They seem to want to make me feel I have to learn from them & I have no skills.But thats defermation & against the rules of the post.
Thanks agian for the info.Ill be happy to teach you how to gain -feel-use chi-as Fong Ha tought me.I can do this in 6 easy steps.You will feel it & can use it for healing-defence-ect.This will be my gift to you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you for the offer, but I have trained Qigong and Tai Chi for many years. 

And some you mentioned are moderators, check the top right corner. 

I do not feel anyone is stalking you by definition of stalking, but I have not read all of the threads you were involved in. 

My first martial art was Jujitsu and my teacher was very very good. He was absolutely amazing to watch at disarming someone, but he use to tell us stories about how he ran away from a mugger or a fight. He never told us of anytime he actually had to use what he learned. He was instilling in us that it was much better to avoid the fight if you can because the consequences of a fight can and usually are very serious.

I have been in posts were I was asked for credentials and when I answered I was told I was dropping names and asked to prove it another way, at that point I stop the conversation because the person on the other side is looking for a fight not a discussion. My advice to you is to do the same. When it looks like they want an argument, why get into it? You are just wasting your time.  

And although I do not use the ignore function you may want to consider it for the average user.


----------



## monkey (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you for the info im glad some has run into the same as i & knows how to resulve such.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 12, 2006)

Xue Sheng is right monkey. No matter what others say, you're a pretty cool dude. And people might have an easier time understanding you if you didn't use so much slang, and checked over your responses for spelling errors. just poilte, freindly suggestions.

John


----------



## monkey (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info --I have a stigmatisum & time to time the letters look the same.Dont know if that makes sece to you.Go to private & Ill open my vault to you for that info & kind jester.Thanks again or in maderin

dojosai---


----------



## pstarr (Jun 12, 2006)

Fong Ha practices Yiquan, right?  I seem to recall hearing his name quite a lot when I used to visit San Francisco...


----------



## monkey (Jun 12, 2006)

I beleave he dose Yang form & chi gong empty force or gong jin of Fajing.Im not sure If he does others.I know he was close to Choi.I use to have footage of them but, it was stollen.I seem to remeber its yang form & shows chi gong .Some doc video.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 13, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info --I have a stigmatisum & time to time the letters look the same.Dont know if that makes sece to you.Go to private & Ill open my vault to you for that info & kind jester.Thanks again or in maderin
> 
> dojosai---


 
it's cool.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 13, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> I tahank you for that bit,I asumed these poeple Back adder-shesula ect were as madadors,They keep the same post & 1 time Bob said I had to answer to them.I asumed they are board members & aswere as I dont want to get kick off.Hence if that is the case then ,they truely are
> Stalking & sectoring me out.May it be my diablitity or what ever.They seem to want to make me feel I have to learn from them & I have no skills.But thats defermation & against the rules of the post.
> Thanks agian for the info.Ill be happy to teach you how to gain -feel-use chi-as Fong Ha tought me.I can do this in 6 easy steps.You will feel it & can use it for healing-defence-ect.This will be my gift to you.


 
Monkey,

I have observed some of the posts that you are talking about, and I wanted to make a couple of friendly suggestions.  I really mean what I am going to say as advice, and it is not my intention to attack you.

First, it is often very difficult to understand your postings.  If there is any way you can get help, or get a spell-check when you type, that would help tremedously.  I don't know why you have difficulty with spelling and grammar, that isn't really my business and I am not interested in probing into your private life.  But when your posts are so difficult to understand, it makes it very difficult to read and give them the respect that they deserve.  It would also take away much of the ammunition from those who do attack you.

Second, I have noticed that you tend to reference your time with certain famous individuals, like Ed Parker, Bruce Lee, Remy Presas, and you have made claims that seem to imply you received some very high, perhaps exclusive training and information.  Maybe you meant to say that, maybe you believe that is what you have, or maybe what was said was simply misunderstood.  But the problem is that you tend to repeat these claims often, in many different threads, and it looks like you are name-dropping, or seeking attention by linking yourself to these famous people.  For many people, this can become irritating.  I don't know you, and I don't know with whom you have trained.  For all I know, you are telling the truth.  When people claim to have studied with many of the most famous people, it looks suspicious and it is unlikely that you will be believed.  But I think you will get more respect if you engage in conversations without ever referring to who your teachers were, unless there is a really good reason to do so.  Just express your thoughts that are relevant to the conversation, and leave your teachers out of it.  If your thoughts make sense to people, they will show you respect.

I don't know why you were targeted the way that you were.  I have watched it happen, it is unfortunate.  For the most part, this is a friendly forum.  But I think that if you change the way you engage with people here, you might get some better results.

Just my own thoughts, as long as you were discussing this I wanted to let you know what I think.  Hope this helps, and I hope you find a way to fit in here.


----------



## monkey (Jun 13, 2006)

My wife did do spell check for me;
Thank you for your advice.
Nice to know there are some who  just want 
to do the arts ,or chat freindly.
thanks again--P.S..as for me 
stateing Bruce Lee--Yes I had private lessons & certified & Dan Inosanto-Dan Lee-Bud Thompson have seen & confirmed my rank in Jeet Kune Do.
I hold 3rd in JKD & 3rd in JunFan.I do seminrs in Whitter Ca.
This is an Inosanto School.I have been there many years now.
I had privates with all my teachers.It is easer for a disabled person to
get 1 on 1 & retain it,The class some will go fast-some drop out-some fail;
Private teachings has proofed to be the best way to get the info.
Here is a referance of Privats I had--Note referahce only.
Dont take as name dropping --see it like a resume!
Ernesto Presas--  Remy Presas--   Jose Presas--  Willie Wetzel--  Bujin Mateen--  Angel Cables--  High Dang Fashu--  Earl Montaigu--  Joe Denson--  to name a few refences.
So if that means I had special Yes I did,it was fun & Id like to share what I was tought.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 13, 2006)

Going back to the topic of healing with chi, an instructor of mine once told me that if i was going to hit people with chi I had damn well better learn to take back some of the damage before someone got killed. Now I know takeing back damage or trying to recover chi that has been used is not usualy talked about so I will ask i this also a part of healing  with chi or a completly different aspect of the arts

As an aside I have had damage to me healed by what i would classify as chi
I have also had a instructor just put his hand softly on my face and remove it and my face puffed out like I had been hit by a baseball


----------



## monkey (Jun 13, 2006)

Great question-let me say this that will help 100%.
Think of chi-like static electric energy.
Rubbing feet on the carpet-  you collect-you store -  touch some one -you can actualy,
discharge it.So you did as a fact "store -collect-discharge." Energy!

I can teach in "6 easy lessons" how to collect-use to heal-or defence.

back to the issue---Now if the energy is in as defence & not healing.
Much like static --it is discharged & now on contact--it becomes 
Chaotic energy.We cant heal it as"you would be doing the task & that 
is not the issue need to be resolved.
We need to see it as chaos & move the energy out.If it is in the shoulder.
Move it down the arm.Caution if its in the head.
too many small nervs & can have adverse effects.
The energy is like a sope bubble.Realy thin but ,can have great effects!!

Now the energy to defend can move people at distance-sometimes Items-
make a shield type & cause pain when entered.
I hope that asweres the quetion.You realy have to learn to store-collect-discharge & you will(Naturaly understand Its propperties)

Joygen & Dojosai.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 13, 2006)

My instructors all said my chi was wild and dangerious to me and to those around me until i learned to control it. 
 i would place my hand gently on my wifes arm and leave black and blues ( which usual got me in way to much trouble and she had devious ways of dealing with me after). I once walked away from the arts for a while because I never knew how to control the flow of chi or when it would flare up. 
  Later in life I learned a few simple ways of controling ( bringing it to the surface and takeing it back) funny things was it  all returned to the lessons I had learnd many years befor but was to blind to put 2 and 2 togeather anfd find the answere till a friend made a simple statement one day and it all clicked. From then on it was a relearning process

so back to th question i first asked  how hard is it to retract the wild chi once it is released ?
I was told to simply pull it back through the source and area of the initial contact . Would you agree with that?


----------



## monkey (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok I see what your asking--Try This Chi is like light--You turn it on & it is there.We can not retract it--It is there.We can controle what is there 
with dimmer switches or off & on.But it is. I can tell how how to dim it,


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks I understand what you are saying
as i said I have learned a lot and then relearned it at a different level of undestanding over the years


----------



## monkey (Jun 13, 2006)

In the words one of my close frineds"Thats It man-Thats the ticket Duckie!!!!


----------



## ech33 (Nov 5, 2006)

so, do you think it`s possible to teach me the 6 easy step? thanx.


----------

